# Oil Change Honda GCV Engine--Flip Over?



## thinkxingu (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey All,
     I looked and looked but couldn't find an outlet to drain the oil on my Yard Machines splitter with Honda GCV160 engine--looked up manual, and it says I need to flip the engine over to drain it!  Am I missing something, or should I invest in a siphon/turkey baster?!

Thanks,

S


----------



## pyronut (Oct 8, 2011)

Tip about 45 degrees and pour out the dipstick hole.


----------



## dcjohnson (Oct 8, 2011)

Think,

I wouldn't say you have to tip this style engine upside down but you do have to tilt it at about a 45 degree angle.  This style engine was designed to pour the engine oil out of the dipstick/oil cap hole.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 8, 2011)

Great, but how do I turn the splitter to 45 degrees? Or do I need to disconnect the engine?  Will a siphon work?

I'm not sure why, but this seems crazy to me!

S


----------



## dcjohnson (Oct 8, 2011)

Think,

I don't know how that engine is mounted on your splitter.  I am guessing that the dipstick spout does not face the rear as you would just lift the tongue and be done.  So that leaves either one of the 2 sides or the front.  If it is one of the sides, build yourself a ramp to drive the opposite side up on.  If it is the front, jack up the rear to get as much as you can out.  The siphon will work but you will have a hard time getting it all out.


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 8, 2011)

The filler is on the inside, facing the beam which will make it tough to get to on a 45- I think I'll look for a flexible siphon.  I'm surprised I haven't seen anything on this before as the Yard Machines/MTD/Troy-Bilt splitters are fairly common.

S


----------



## DexterDay (Oct 9, 2011)

Have you laid underneath it? Most small engines have a 3/8" square hole. You would use the end of a 3/8" ratchet or I use a 6" extension on the ratchet, to get at it easier. The end of the ratchet/extension goes in the sqaure hole.

I have to lift up the tongue of the splitter, so its on a 45* angle. Loosen, then lay flat and drain... I have a Briggs engkne. But this is where/how most small engines are. 

I cant see an engine being made without a drain? Its possible, I guess...Albeit odd.


----------



## TreePointer (Oct 9, 2011)

Some links and pics here: http://www.arboristsite.com/firewood-heating-wood-burning-equipment/178785.htm


----------



## MasterMech (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm a small engine pro that refuses to turn drain plugs unless there is a good reason.  (Faster, cleaner, easier most of the time.) MityVac makes a good fluid evac that some ppl use.  I have a slightly different fluid evacuator that uses a small air compressor and a catch can to suck fluids out of anything I can get the tube into.

Check northern tool for some smaller fluid evac's that would do fine with small engine work.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/category_fuel-transfer-lubrication+oil-extractors


----------



## FireAnt (Oct 10, 2011)

The pumps are a good way to go. I ran into the same situation earlier last week. I just bought this pump and used it Saturday. Worked great! I got a long funnel that could get in there to re-fill. I have a few other Honda motors on things. This will work perfect. I may use it on the other motors with drain plugs.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200338119_200338119


----------



## thinkxingu (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the help--I bought a $5 siphon from Tractor Supply that seemed to work well.  I like this, http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200475124_200475124, but more than half as much as the product for shipping really grinds my gears!

S


----------



## Flatbedford (Oct 10, 2011)

My father bought something like this to change the oil in his sailboat inboard engine. I have used it ti change the oil in my Honda mower, and my boat.


----------

